# Rescue dog peeing on furniture



## Zoec (3 mo ago)

I picked up a little old dog off the road about 5 months ago. He had been hit by a car and after several operations we had to amputate his leg. He's doing well now but he pees on every table leg etc. He's not neutered (all our other pets are neutered) but he's about 9, so I don't know if neutering will fix this behaviour. Also I don't want to put him through another surgery. Any adviceto deter this behaviour?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Neutering will not fix this issue. Even neutered dogs mark. It's a house training issue. The dog likely needs to be treated like a little puppy again, with 100% supervision, frequent potty breaks, rewards for going outside, and confinement when he can't be supervised so he can't have an accident.

You should also clean any marked areas with an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle so the scent of urine is eliminated even to a dog's nose.


----------



## Groovy Momma (3 mo ago)

*Hi, I have a 12-year-old yorkie and he is a marker and I use belly wraps (male diaper) on him 24/7 and take it off to go outside. It works perfectly.

 You can use the reusable (washable) ones or buy them in bulk on eBay. I bought 200 of them for less than $40. If you would like a link, just let me know and I will gladly get it for you. 

And of course, it's still a good idea to have him neutered as well. I had mine neutered when he was about 5 or 6. It's ingrained in them once they become sexually mature around 6 months to a year old. 🐶🐾*


----------

